
Bardcore - ogogmad
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bardcore
======
Semaphor
Huh. That’s cool. Medieval music has been a thing in Germany for many years
(with relatively few pop covers though). From pure market-music (the kind
played at medieval fairs), to versions with metal and/or electro elements.

Ougenweide [0] was one of the earliest in the 70ies, Zupfgeigenhansel [1] from
the same time did some covers (Bella Ciao in German here)

Die Streuner [2] are not as close to the pure-medieval style but use a lot of
self-built instruments.

Satolstelamanderfanz [3] are mostly instrumental and traditional, Corvus Corax
[4] are similar, but far bigger, drum heavier, and also have a few covers.

Tanzwut [5] is an example of medieval electro-metal

Schelmish [6] is party-medieval music with metal influences, In Extremo [7] is
probably the most successful medieval metal band.

I could probably go on for hours, but I think this is already a bit much, so
I’ll stop here ;)

[0]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95EoHfFGBeU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95EoHfFGBeU)

[1]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_loaZEwKkc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_loaZEwKkc)

[2]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOoIHHwjg-0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOoIHHwjg-0)

[3]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTJkp06x7EE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTJkp06x7EE)

[4]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWruBwPNBOs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWruBwPNBOs)

[5]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5fmbSnVQrI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5fmbSnVQrI)

[6]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIQiSZdX8vA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIQiSZdX8vA)

[7]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwcde8YTe2M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwcde8YTe2M)

~~~
SideburnsOfDoom
And even a Medieval-metal-comedy band ( Feuerschwanz )

~~~
dvionoth
they are moving away from medieval to more metal-like music tho

------
tda
Thank you HN for pointing me to this! It still exists on the internet of 2020,
innocent creative brilliance with a nice dose of humor, not spoiled by
commercial interests. This almost feels like the internet of yore

~~~
breakfastduck
Isn't it just!

Clear serious commitment on those making sure language is authentic.

Hearing some of the instrumental covers makes me fantasize about all the
'bands' of musicians & the songs they'd play live, never to be written down &
back before music could be recorded.

I would love to imagine a group playing a song not quite unlike this in a
tavern & people going wild...

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5d8bnvO2JQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5d8bnvO2JQ)
(System of a Down - Toxicity - Medieval Style - Bardcore)

~~~
natcombs
After watching this video, I now get why this exists. That was pretty cool

~~~
Teever
My personal favourite:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WK7olFGxw3Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WK7olFGxw3Y)

It brought a rare smile to my face during the stressful times in March when
COVID started blowing up.

~~~
grugagag
Heres one of my recent finds:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Lhn_8OIMWFs&list=OLAK5uy_kEqS_...](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Lhn_8OIMWFs&list=OLAK5uy_kEqS_tSoax6m3cFM1KMje9I3QYErYu7Zo&index=5&t=0s)

~~~
gnat
Mispaste? That's an Ethiopique piano piece for me.

~~~
xcambar
Probably. On the other hand, anything that links to Ethiopian music has my
vote.

------
mattkevan
Hildegard von Blingin’ is pretty good too.

[https://m.youtube.com/user/9freakydarling9](https://m.youtube.com/user/9freakydarling9)

Plus their name is unreasonably funny.

~~~
shoutout
> unreasonably funny

Why is it 'unreasonable' to be funny?

~~~
zhynn
This has all the hallmarks of being terrible, yet it is not. I also felt that
it was unreasonably good.

Or maybe you were trying to make a joke?

------
narrator
Not as new, but synthwave
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synthwave](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synthwave)
is a recent genre that has been gaining in popularity. Back before the
complete consolidation of radio after the Telecommunications Act of 1996,
there were a lot of local DJs who would find bands and promote them. The
genres that were part of "popular" music changed over the decades. Now, on the
other hand, if you turn on the radio, the music sounds roughly the same as it
did 20 years ago.

~~~
barry-cotter
> Now, on the other hand, if you turn on the radio, the music sounds roughly
> the same as it did 20 years ago.

Twenty years ago rock was a living genre instead of something on life support
from old geezers and rap and hip hop weren’t default music, rock was. Country
has also gotten way less Christian and again, much more rap and hip hop
influenced. If you listen to a years worth put number ones from 2002 it does
not sound like 2022. The difference isn’t as great as 1960-1980 but “roughly
the same” it is not.

~~~
Balgair
Radio country ('that Nashville sound') is not for me. Everyone has their own
tastes, for sure, but radio country is not mine.

The bro-country that has evolved (an iota) into the snaptrack country is
basically unchanged since ~2012. The hick-hop influences are much different
than Garth and the other 90's influences, of course, but they are unchanging
mostly. For example: both Kasey and Taylor got their start in that sound
(kinda), but quickly moved on.

For me, internet streaming saved country. The neo-rebel country you can find
online is much better than the radio, to me at least. Acid-country, IPA
country, Texas music, whatever the hell John Prine is, etc. are all online now
and at shows (were, hopefully we can get shows back again). Granted, it's not
as profitable (cheap and fast).

The Nashville Sound has been, is, and will be the same: ca-ching, ca-ching,
ca-ching.

As for rock, I'm glad that it's been left behind. We're starting to get really
good rock again as people looking for a buck have left and the enthusiasts
have stuck around. At least, that's my feeling. Rock, as well, is splintering,
but in a good way. It's become more international and those influences are
fruitful. The artists are smaller, but the good ones that have made the
digital transition have a deeper support network.

~~~
dfee
You speak truth. That’s all. Living in Oklahoma and Texas I learned many of
the flavors - and it was a nice break from my hard rock days in the 90s and
naughts.

------
afandian
On a related note, there's a great trend of high-quality remakes in altogether
more recent historical styles. Scott Bradlee's Postmodern Jukebox is a great
example.

This Frank-Sinatra-esque "Still Alive" (by "8-Bit Big Band") is really good.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22vbhTi1ieI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22vbhTi1ieI)

~~~
082349872349872
the subtitles were a nice touch

------
bitwize
Bardcore is arguably traceable to the "What Is Love?" meme which originated in
2005 on YTMND, based on a 1996 Saturday Night Live skit. It consisted of a
short, repeated loop taken from the skit of the three "Roxbury Guys" (90s
lounge lizards, basically) bobbing their heads to Haddaway's "What Is Love?"
in their car. Endless variants and edits of the loop were made -- one of the
most memorable being "What Doth Love Be?" which features a medieval-
instrumentation version of the Haddaway riff and a Bayeux Tapestry style art
work of three men in a boat:

[https://youtu.be/3uHz0KdIbhY](https://youtu.be/3uHz0KdIbhY)

Of course, the song "What Is Love?" on its own makes an excellent bardcore
candidate:

[https://youtu.be/Kbj4bulZX2Y](https://youtu.be/Kbj4bulZX2Y)

~~~
noio
Always happy to see someone else remembering YTMND. I have a soft spot for the
endless remixing with different video/audio influences. I guess it is a
similar thing that people do now on TikTok, but maybe people were less
inclined to use videos of themselves as source material in the early 2000s

------
ccffpphh
My favorite of this style is honestly Nothing Else Matters by Algal.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCUx9nOt9u8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCUx9nOt9u8)

He does a great job, plays the instruments on video too.

~~~
kbenson
It would honestly be really cool to encounter this (or something like it)
unexpectedly in some fantasy type movie. One of my favorite things of the new
Westworld series was the Player piano openings of more recent hits.

~~~
darekkay
I especially liked the western style of "Paint it Black" from The Rolling
Stones:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iZ9JRVmJ5o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iZ9JRVmJ5o)

------
lxe
Interesting that this trend is on wikipedia. Talk discussion about deletion
and notability:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Bardcore](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Bardcore)

~~~
Freak_NL
It's probably safe now after the (lightweight, it's just the entertaining
_Pass notes_ column) Guardian article¹.

1: [https://www.theguardian.com/music/2020/jun/24/never-mind-
the...](https://www.theguardian.com/music/2020/jun/24/never-mind-the-ballads-
how-bardcore-took-over-pop-music)

------
eruleman
Hildegard von Blingin's cover of Bad Romance is the anthem of Bardcore:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2zpbcW-
h-c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2zpbcW-h-c)

------
rbanffy
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvAEMz64O9c&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvAEMz64O9c&feature=youtu.be)

You're welcome.

~~~
zeristor
Pumped up kicks 1066 A.D Cover in Old English (Anglo Saxon) Bardcore

[https://youtube.com/watch?v=JcKqhDFhNHI](https://youtube.com/watch?v=JcKqhDFhNHI)

~~~
ogogmad
A few songs sung in Middle English:
[https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=bardcore+middle...](https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=bardcore+middle+english)

One commenter described it as sounding like English with Dutch pronunciation.

~~~
rbanffy
It's not Bardcore unless it's sung in period-correct languages ;-)

~~~
notahacker
The slightly more recognisable late medieval English is more fun to play with
for laughs e.g. 'I am but a girl, smaller than thee / Allowest me not from thy
sight'
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwFQnLwLyec](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwFQnLwLyec)
and the 'and she calleth a horse' line in this :D
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIKNi0Pk43c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIKNi0Pk43c)

------
_Microft
The inevitable:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mP1QJguEJJc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mP1QJguEJJc)

------
scns
The first two albums of Ritchie Blackmore's (of Deep Purple fame) project
Blackmore's Night blew me away,

Debut album:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3_Uo3mr30A&list=OLAK5uy_muz...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3_Uo3mr30A&list=OLAK5uy_muzTk_kNikYnLIU9cHAijuvYWhq3hBivA)

Check out Play for me Minstrel play, a duet with the singer of Jethro Tull on
the flute. Starts quiet but later they start shredding on flute and guitar
unisono.

Second album: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ttqnz-
xnwWM&list=OLAK5uy_k7d...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ttqnz-
xnwWM&list=OLAK5uy_k7ddy7aWWbWTCdBtFeJg7MBtOORwj4WV8)

Check out Spanish nights.

------
_Microft
Y.M.C.A.:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gl7zqpZBVrc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gl7zqpZBVrc)

X-Files theme, discovered in a medley:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-t8GFh7Fz5M&t=278s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-t8GFh7Fz5M&t=278s)

30 seconds in, Gangsta's Paradise sounds like Anno 1502 background music.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dywM446-vcE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dywM446-vcE)

~~~
Balgair
Oh wow, now that cover of Gangster's Paradise could really use some lyrics.

Coolio's original song is a masterpiece. Especially looking back after the
death of George Floyd and it's aftermath, that 1995 song resonates more than
it has in the last 25 years.

It's words of the street and the oppressed are universal and timeless
(unfortunately). Maybe take the bardcore cover and alter Coolio's lyrics to
represent the lead up to the Peasant's Revolt of 1381?

~~~
xcambar
Reacting to you saying "Coolio's _original_ masterpiece":

Coolio actually sampled/covered the song "Pastime Paradise" from Stevie Wonder

[https://youtu.be/_H3Sv2zad6s](https://youtu.be/_H3Sv2zad6s)

------
ummonk
There is a similar genre of groups doing Indian classical covers of songs e.g.
[https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLqqiOgzFLmFeo3vB9jW_Suw...](https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLqqiOgzFLmFeo3vB9jW_SuwP-
cT44Oa7l)

~~~
PaulDavisThe1st
I ... don't know ... what to say.

In theory anything that increases exposure to the glories of the Carnatic
tradition is a good thing.

Whether or not this actually counts as that is open to debate.

I look at the playlist and don't know whether to laugh or groan.

------
gpvos
Fitting musicke for these times of ye plague.

------
Tade0
I wonder how much did Netflix's Witcher(or the game for that matter)
contribute to the emergence of this genre?

~~~
kroltan
Witcher is not the first medieval fantasy show or game.

Memes using the Bayeux tapestry were a reasonably active niche a few years
ago, I suspect this phenomenon is derived from that.

~~~
booleandilemma
Pretty sure normies learned about bards from The Witcher and not, say,
EverQuest.

~~~
kroltan
Has Bardcore reached "normies" at all yet?

~~~
throwawaynothx
You're here arnt you.

------
a6h
[https://youtu.be/I5TB9DT6s-E](https://youtu.be/I5TB9DT6s-E)

A fellow once told me the earth is quite unholy They call me slow of mind
'round the land And a maiden very cruel, wrote out I am a fool In letters
spelléd out using her hand

\- What Zit Tooya (in the comments)

------
jedberg
Not sure if this fits the genre exactly, but here is Smells Like Teen Spirit
in Latin:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbEKIW3pUUk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbEKIW3pUUk)

~~~
082349872349872
Μα Τον Δια:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5fA6dTnyrE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q5fA6dTnyrE)

(a musical accompaniment for the Odyssey thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24352463](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24352463)
)

------
_theory_
I submit the possible Japanese inverse: Metal with traditional instruments.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ponTbDDMYjw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ponTbDDMYjw)

------
chrisjarvis
related and similarly fun is the rather esoteric genre of "wizard disco".
[https://bandcamp.com/tag/wizard-disco](https://bandcamp.com/tag/wizard-disco)

------
therockspush
This is great.

I can picture a group of medieval brutes sharpening their blades around a fire
listening to the toxicity version, getting amped up before a castle raid.

------
fito
This is the one great thing that has come out from this cursed year.

~~~
Balgair
Unfortunately, I think this is just how years go now.

------
haspoken
Most of bardcore sounds too modern to me, likely because it is being done with
modern equipment with certain modern expectations.

Contrast the bardcore version of popcorn:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwLT2fNBSf0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwLT2fNBSf0)

with an version actually played with medieval instruments:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNJ_mUap_2A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNJ_mUap_2A)

Another example is:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAxjH2HCWzo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAxjH2HCWzo)
This is a trailer for BBC4's Medieval Season. The music is Jimi Hendrix's
Purple Haze played on Medieval Instruments.

------
dschuessler
The one that made me smile the most is:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkpxEezTu4s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkpxEezTu4s)

The main melody and these cliché medieval chords are a fit made in heaven.

I find that most of the stuff on YouTube lacks this kind of cleverness though.

~~~
est31
My favourite:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxbufWzX1NA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxbufWzX1NA)

I really like the bass.

The pirates of the Caribbean theme fits really nicely as well:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95M9UsQS2HI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95M9UsQS2HI)

Probably helps that the original music was made for and recorded on classical
instruments.

If you like vocals in ancient english:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/9freakydarling9](https://www.youtube.com/user/9freakydarling9)

~~~
hannasanarion
Hildegard von Blingin doesn't do "ancient english", that's early modern
English, c. 16th century. This account is the only one I have found using
early medieval dialects:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbVcb9puAsOhXBT2_XPFf-A](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbVcb9puAsOhXBT2_XPFf-A)

~~~
est31
I used the term "ancient" as an indication that it was older than the
contemporary english because I didn't know which category it fell into,
whether it was old english, middle english, or, as you say, early modern
english. Thanks for naming the right category.

------
eesmith
Back in 2003, Rondellus came out with "Sabbatum: Medieval Tribute to Black
Sabbath". See
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AX2y51ixsu8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AX2y51ixsu8)
for their version of War Pigs, titled "Verres Militares".

In 2006, Richard Thompson included a short (30 second) instrumental riff on
"Oops I Did It Again" in medieval style, titled "Marry Ageyn Hic Hev Donne
Yt", as part of his "1000 Years of Popular Music" album.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIMJDNQx0B4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIMJDNQx0B4)
. He jokingly referred to it as a "medieval ballad from Brittany".

I'm sure there are other precursors.

------
rashkov
I've made a playlist of the few dozen youtube links posted here:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL55akf--
9BvWcN-V7M3z0...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL55akf--
9BvWcN-V7M3z0jSMCAPFsNCWs)

------
hugh4life
No mention of Stary Olsa?

Death in Rome does neofolk covers of pop songs.

~~~
rossdavidh
I do believe I actually stumbled across Stary Olsa playing at a Renaissance
Faire in Texas. They blew my mind. I kept thinking, "how did they end up in
Texas?" Nice folks, also.

------
n0mad01
rather adjacent to bardcore:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_Pjm_yq9V4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_Pjm_yq9V4)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4p_yFsGyfM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4p_yFsGyfM)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3I7wT2U294](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3I7wT2U294)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bdT5Ov-
AWQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bdT5Ov-AWQ)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HtvH34CmZY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HtvH34CmZY)

edit: links added

------
jl6
When is a genre a -core and when is a genre a -wave?

~~~
syncbehind
If you just quiet down and listen it's a-core. If you take your hands and wave
them like you just don't care, it's a-wave.

Just kidding, I have no idea.

------
stephen_cagle
I kinda like this bardcore version of Creep by Radiohead.->
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeFiIjMIlRw&pbjreload=101](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TeFiIjMIlRw&pbjreload=101)

------
205guy
Youtube hadn't shown me any of these songs yet, so this posting was my
introduction. I watched a bunch and it's a fun trend--now I suppose I'll see
them recommended.

My observation is that finally those history majors, English majors, and music
majors in college (universities in the US) will pay off with a bit of
attention. I often see some in the tech crowd dismiss the humanities,
suggesting that non-STEM degrees that don't lead to a lucrative career are a
waste. Well, I think this shows that having some people who know those things
makes life a bit better for everyone.

------
chroem-
Finally, something to go with my pirate metal.

~~~
082349872349872
thanks for the genre tip!

drum & bugle metal:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=td3c5rNFLew](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=td3c5rNFLew)

too far inland to be pirates?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGko10RIGtY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGko10RIGtY)

~~~
chrisjarvis
that second song is dope. in regards to the genre of pirate metal this is my
understanding to be one of the more popular bands (and a very fun song):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f55CqLc6IR0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f55CqLc6IR0)

~~~
apocalyptic0n3
I'm partial to Storm Seeker, which is more traditional folk metal combined
with pirate metal. Their lyrics aren't really humorous, either.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCnttPJHt6s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCnttPJHt6s)

------
bashmelek
As enjoyable as this is, I still can't help but to worry that it's another
imitation of something historical or traditional eclipsing the actual thing it
is meant to pay homage to. Let's not forget the original, else we run the risk
of forgetting, and the closest thing becomes and imitation of an imitation.
I'll search medieval music and so often I find modern, original, creations. It
can be great and sometimes I'm in the mood for it, but I want us to have as a
culture a memory of our older arts.

~~~
breakfastduck
That's more a search / trending issue I think.

Absolutely the best way to remember things through history and keep them alive
is to keep making them.

The commitment some of these artists are showing to ensure the language &
pronunciation is as accurate as possible is astounding. Really, this is a hell
of a way to get kids interested in old languages when they're being taught at
school.

Rather a cynical view you're taking I think.

~~~
bitwize
A few years ago, there was a Westerner who got together with a couple of
Japanese craftsmen and started producing ukiyo-e -- Japanese woodblock prints
-- of Super Mario, Link, Samus, and other video game characters rendered in a
traditional style with the hope of reviving interest in the style.

It turns out that ukiyo-e's popularity waxed and waned over two centuries,
with art audiences getting bored of it until some new artist found a way to
make the medium contemporary and relevant again with new subject matter. So,
far from trivializing a great Japanese tradition by associating it with
material from his vidya, he was keeping it alive the exact same way Japanese
artists kept it alive over the centuries.

~~~
9nGQluzmnq3M
[https://ukiyoeheroes.com/](https://ukiyoeheroes.com/)

~~~
mattchamb
Also check out [https://mokuhankan.com/](https://mokuhankan.com/) for the
woodblock printer

------
aasasd
Well, I mean, if you were on youtube in the past few months and outside of the
default suggestion trashpile, I can't imagine how you'd manage to evade this
phenomenon.

~~~
freeone3000
By having tuned home pages? I never see music suggested to me on YouTube
(assumably because I don't listen to music on YouTube)

~~~
aasasd
That's a bit of a loss on your part: Youtube has, ahem, a large music
library—my favorite litmus test is the presence of Gruuthaagy's output. And
secondly, Youtube's recommendations surface some great stuff once in a while,
if you manage to teach it that your taste is not quite generic.

One of my musical pastimes formerly was searching for two disparate genres
together on YT. (However, apparently either I've reached the limit of that
configuration space, at least for now—or it's Google's algo killing the
results by becoming too imprecise.)

~~~
082349872349872
YT is how I discovered techno contradance is a thing.

Still have yet to have had it turn up decent electro bluegrass, but it did
find some album-oriented bluegrass:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zLMsvaRWhY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zLMsvaRWhY)

~~~
aasasd
Well, if I try to imagine electric bluegrass, I get rockabilly.

My favorite cover of DSotM is the meh-titled ‘Jazz Side of the Moon’ by Yahel,
Moreno, Hoenig and Blake. More specifically, it's the only worthy cover so far
imo (though the bluegrass one is a quite strong contender, yeah). Surprisingly
‘JSotM’ isn't on YT in entirety—which is the greatly preferred mode of
listening to it—but some snatches can be had at
[https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Yahel%2C+Moreno...](https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Yahel%2C+Moreno%2C+Hoenig%2C+Blake)

P.S. As for techno contra dance: I like my techno on the harder side, so
expected something in the vein of
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ep_35FTnYVA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ep_35FTnYVA)
or
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48laJC8wYl4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48laJC8wYl4).
After seeing some fine synchronized pair dancing, of the jumpstyle-shuffle
sort, it's quite conceivable for me.

~~~
082349872349872
Electro bluegrass to me wouldn't be rockabilly[1], but the high lonesome
equivalent of
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gApq7K78pbo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gApq7K78pbo)
complete with glitched hemiolas.

I'm trying to refind some of the better audio/video mashups I've seen, but
fighting The Algorithm atm.

\- BLM cupid shuffle video / audio: boot scoot boogie

\- Footloose line dance video / audio: boom boom boom

\- vertically spinning race car crash video / audio: lezginka

At least there's still jumpstyle hopak:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqEtq34dSUo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqEtq34dSUo)

and (not even externally mashed up) bolly[wood] ciao:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2wahu8bDMo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2wahu8bDMo)

[1] even "electric bluegrass" I'd put closer to
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mg1AD0GBii4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mg1AD0GBii4)

Bonus track:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fr7718xoeMI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fr7718xoeMI)

------
shoo
Forty Six & 2
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rauFQHnfDLc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rauFQHnfDLc)

------
ljp_206
I have also recently learned about "dungeon synth," which was a pleasant
surprise. Plenty of compilations and examples if you do a YouTube search.

~~~
aasasd
From just the name, I feel like it should resemble Burzum's prison years.

Edit: in practice, what I hear so far sounds more like a mod-tracker version
of Summoning. Really, for actual atmospheric black-fantasy synth stuff,
Summoning is the name to look up. (The old albums are greatly preferable: e.g.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JgLFdNSwks](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JgLFdNSwks))

------
lhoff
I really like the "THE REAL SLIM SHADY" Cover from Beedle the Bardcore.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3okjFDo2aSU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3okjFDo2aSU)

EDIT: "WITHOUT ME" ist also great
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiV7hwfLXGE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiV7hwfLXGE)

~~~
kbenson
Oh, that top comment[1] for the slim shady one is epic. I want to see that
performed now.

1:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3okjFDo2aSU&lc=UgxGPmAFigFUR...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3okjFDo2aSU&lc=UgxGPmAFigFUR-
XANcN4AaABAg)

------
murat124
This is great!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbEKIW3pUUk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbEKIW3pUUk)

------
Shared404
This can make decent ambience for D&D, before the game starts at least.
Sometimes in game as well in a tavern or some such place.

------
C1sc0cat
Interesting about two weeks ago I discovered Bardcore when I was looking for
cues to use in online roll d20 games.

I am playing a PF2 gnome bard which is what triggered the search, though I was
looking initially for circus style music and things lie the original intro to
mack the knife (german version)

------
mlang23
Oh, I didn't know. Nice genre. My favourite so far:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCUx9nOt9u8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCUx9nOt9u8)

------
dfischer
This one is quite incredible. System of a Down - aerials Bardcore
[https://youtu.be/tAVkuRKwuDI](https://youtu.be/tAVkuRKwuDI)

------
themodelplumber
Not bardcore, but I'll throw in some Norton Commander for my HN friends...

[https://youtu.be/qmVeQEysvtk](https://youtu.be/qmVeQEysvtk)

~~~
082349872349872
The Putin propaganda[1] reply:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Fix7P6aGXQ&t=100](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Fix7P6aGXQ&t=100)

[1] This clip is a Sotchi submarine. (We're in the alps and therefore don't
have a real beach, so not only do we have artificial beaches, we're building
an artificial surf pool near our slopes to stay competitive.) Natali's pop
propaganda has been even less subtle in the past:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPdxUyUUhes](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPdxUyUUhes)

more factory girls in propaganda:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23741907](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23741907)

------
NavinF
An example of Bardcore for any Code Geass fans out there:
[https://youtu.be/-6aUHWI13TM](https://youtu.be/-6aUHWI13TM)

------
cos2pi
Don't forget the oud!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsHeDpGcZVM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsHeDpGcZVM)

~~~
billfruit
The Hurdy-Gurdy would also be interesting to see in such songs.

------
zeitg3ist
Thanks, now I know what the play on my next remote D&D session!

------
userbinator
I wonder if someone mistyped "hardcore", and then thought "bardcore sounds
like an interesting genre, I should make some".

------
garrettm
This is great :D

------
shannifin
Ha! I love it!

------
imwm
lit

